# Anyone else smoke at work?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wondering who might get the chance to fire up at their work place.

I carry a small, vinyl pouch for lunch break. Prince Albert, one MM Legend, one pipe nail, and 2 pipe cleaners. That's about all it will hold. I step off the property and partake for about 20 minutes. 

Anyone else?


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I do. Most of the time I work by myself so I really enjoy lighting up next to the "positively no smoking" sign at the one pump station ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I smoked at work until I retired starting 2006. Had to smoke outside the last 10, but before that there were no restrictions at all, except for smoking in the "Big Iron" computer rooms.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Once it warms up a bit, I'll be spending my lunch times at the picnic table outside again. Right now I'd rather stay warm and wait until I get home!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

<------ Works on a " Smoke Free " campus.



Patroling Security will bust your balls even if they see you will a cigarette in your car with the windows down.. Makes them feel powerful I guess. 

So everyone that smokes anything was directed to go across the street to the "GAS STATION" to smoke.. Much safer for everyone. :frusty:

I get my revenge in on occasion by tucking in a small chunk of "Redman" at a all important meeting on occasion and covertly spitting in a used coffee cup. LOL..

:heh:

*Sigh*

-Vin


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

In Norway the lunch break usually is 30 min. That does not leave a lot of time to smoke a pipe. I have to admit I mostly go for a RYO for my nicotine fix. I find when smoking a pipe, I have to stop shortly after I've reached the sweet spot. When smoking a cigar I just smoke way to fast. :frusty:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like where I'm currently working... A hospital.... And IN the Security Dept. It has a "No tobacco use", of any kind on it's property. I step off the property to either a gas station or onto a neighboring hospital's property that is much more lax on it's tobacco policy. Starting on Monday, I transfer to another facility. I have no idea what the policies are there as of yet. I'll find a way.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I get to sit at my desk and puff away at my pipe all day, every day, writing pipe descriptions and talking to folks about pipe tobacco. That's right, I've got the best job in the world.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

You 'da Man Ted! :tu


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm not quite sure what you would call work, but sure I do. Granted I do 6-18 month long shifts at times, so if your a smoker your going to smoke. Some of us smoke in the trucks at times, and even in our CHU's, containerized housing units. Now though vehicle smoking is not that common, and smoking indoors is a strict no-no. 
But that is life in the military and there are quite a few of us that do smoke, more then the military cares to think about.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm jealous of people who can smoke at work.

I'm a teacher and I'd risk disciplinary action up to and possibly including being fired if I lit my pipe or a cigar in my car while still on school property. Smoking on school property is an absolute no-no. Funny, when I was in school (graduated from HS in 1989) most schools had _student_ smoking areas (not either high school I went to though, one was too "progressive" to allow it, and the other banned it the year I got there). Today, I could be fired for being caught smoking, students are suspended for a first offense (I've seen kids get harder discipline for cigarettes if it was a second offense than a first offense for drugs or alcohol). Back then we were just told to put it out and teachers still had a smoking area _in the building_. In middle school, the coach of one of my sports teams would smoke his pipe while driving the school van to games. Man have times changed, and definitely not for the better.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm jealous of people who can smoke at work.
> 
> I'm a teacher and I'd risk disciplinary action up to and possibly including being fired if I lit my pipe or a cigar in my car while still on school property. Smoking on school property is an absolute no-no. Funny, when I was in school (graduated from HS in 1989) most schools had _student_ smoking areas (not either high school I went to though, one was too "progressive" to allow it, and the other banned it the year I got there). Today, I could be fired for being caught smoking, students are suspended for a first offense (I've seen kids get harder discipline for cigarettes if it was a second offense than a first offense for drugs or alcohol). Back then we were just told to put it out and teachers still had a smoking area _in the building_. In middle school, the coach of one of my sports teams would smoke his pipe while driving the school van to games. Man have times changed, and definitely not for the better.


I remember when I was in high school (class of 96) they actually had to see the cig in your hand for their to be any way to get you with any kind of real disciplinary action. You could literally blow a puff of smoke out at the Dean and unless he saw you with the cig in hand, wasn't crap he could do about it.

When I used to work, I did smoke, but never indoors. I wouldn't smoke in my house let alone where I worked. Not to mention, by the time I had started working, the anis were already implementing their ideals and smoking in the workplace was forbidden.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I remember when I was in high school (class of 96) they actually had to see the cig in your hand for their to be any way to get you with any kind of real disciplinary action. You could literally blow a puff of smoke out at the Dean and unless he saw you with the cig in hand, wasn't crap he could do about it.
> 
> When I used to work, I did smoke, but never indoors. I wouldn't smoke in my house let alone where I worked. Not to mention, by the time I had started working, the anis were already implementing their ideals and smoking in the workplace was forbidden.


Today, at least where I work, a pack of cigarettes or chewing tobacco is enough to be suspended, the kid doesn't need to actually use it while at school.

I've never worked at a workplace where I could smoke inside while working (I was in sales before I went to college, during college the anti-smoking stuff started banning all indoor smoking in MD). I could walk outside and smoke a cigarette whenever and wherever (outside) I wanted at some of my jobs, at others I could take smoke breaks for a cigarette (not long enough for a pipe or cigar though), and I could smoke my pipe or a cigar during my lunch breaks. Not now, and it really sucks some times. Heck, I can't even smoke in the car on the way to work because we have to be role models and can't smell of smoke at work (though that would only get me a "talking to" and not true disciplinary action).


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I smoke sometimes at work. If I am busy I don't.

That's what has made not smoking cigs so awesome. I don't have to go have a smoke all the time. If I can have a bowl or two during the day, that's fine. If not, oh well, it just makes that bowl I have in the car so much better.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Funny, when I was in school (graduated from HS in 1989) most schools had _student_ smoking areas (not either high school I went to though, one was too "progressive" to allow it, and the other banned it the year I got there).


We had a separate student center, a quanset hut with a coke machine and ping pong table where you could smoke. Three of my teachers smoked while teaching their classes.

When I went to UVa, you could not only smoke in class, but bring in six packs of beer if you wanted. (People used to routinely take them to chem lab, geo lab, etc, since they were usually late in the afternoon and you needed to lay down a foundation for the parties later.)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Of course! I have to smoke outside, but there's a covered walkway and ashtray 30 feet from my office door. I occasionally hold classes outdoors at an amphitheater just so I can pipe away. The pipe smoking professor is a cliché based in truth. Here's a shot of one drawer in my desk:


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd like to be able to smoke at work. We have a smoking break room but everyone smokes cigs, and the room is small. I don't see how anyone can stand all that second hand. I used to smoke cigs and even then I wouldn't have smoked in this break room. The walls are literally a dark yellow from the tar. And to top it off the vents in there are broken right now, or at least they were recently.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I smoke all the time at my desk at work. We have a unique policy in my office. Anyone who works here _*must*_ smoke a pipe when at their desk. Non-smokers have to work outside. Then again I work in my study at home so I make the rules.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Since I work at a outdoor Golf driving range, I can smoke my pipe. Thou it's a bit of a hassle when it get busy, so I have to wait till it slow down and I can smoke my pipe for oh say 20 mins before someone walks up.
troy


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Of course! I have to smoke outside, but there's a covered walkway and ashtray 30 feet from my office door. I occasionally hold classes outdoors at an amphitheater just so I can pipe away. The pipe smoking professor is a cliché based in truth. Here's a shot of one drawer in my desk:


Now there's the drawer of a professor you can trust! Sadly, I imagine it's a very rare thing these days. From what I've seen (my wife is a university librarian) you're lucky they even allow you to smoke outside on campus given the trend towards smoke free university enviroments.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

I smoke at work (golf course) all the time. :whoo:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Now there's the drawer of a professor you can trust! Sadly, I imagine it's a very rare thing these days. From what I've seen (my wife is a university librarian) you're lucky they even allow you to smoke outside on campus given the trend towards smoke free university enviroments.


Thanks. When that day comes, I will bribe the custodians or security for a key to the roof. Currently, I'm in The South, and anti-tobacco laws and rules come about much more slowly here. I know a few local bars anyone can smoke in. I imagine smoke-free campuses will catch on much more quickly in the North (well outside of the tobacco belt). I taught in Minnesota for awhile, and I'm sure that change is on its way there.

A smoke-free campus is totally unrealistic by the way. But we already knew that.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Thanks. When that day comes, I will bribe the custodians or security for a key to the roof. Currently, I'm in The South, and anti-tobacco laws and rules come about much more slowly here. I know a few local bars anyone can smoke in. I imagine smoke-free campuses will catch on much more quickly in the North (well outside of the tobacco belt). I taught in Minnesota for awhile, and I'm sure that change is on its way there.
> 
> A smoke-free campus is totally unrealistic by the way. But we already knew that.


Good points. I'm actually surprised how draconian the anti-smoking policies are at the university here in Oklahoma. While OK is a very conservative state overall, the universities are little liberal islands all to themselves. It's quite a contrast really. Glad to see this isn't the case everywhere.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I skew deeply to the left myself, but I'm not in lock-step, and I don't understand where the anti-tobacco impulse comes from when the legalization of marijuana movement is composed of so many of the same individuals. I'm all for that too, but on a very basic level I don't see how folks could be all for smoking one type of plant matter but so against another. I'm of the stripe that consenting adults should be able to take part in anything that doesn't impinge or harm others -- and outdoor 2nd hand smoke doesn't seem worth worrying over.

Bah! Too much politics. Excuse me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I skew deeply to the left myself, but I'm not in lock-step, and I don't understand where the anti-tobacco impulse comes from when the legalization of marijuana movement is composed of so many of the same individuals. I'm all for that too, but on a very basic level I don't see how folks could be all for smoking one type of plant matter but so against another. I'm of the stripe that consenting adults should be able to take part in anything that doesn't impinge or harm others -- and outdoor 2nd hand smoke doesn't seem worth worrying over.
> 
> Bah! Too much politics. Excuse me.


I'm a live and let live kind of guy so I say smoke 'em if you got 'em but you are right, why ruin good talk of pipes and tobacco with anything that reminds us of the politcal.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> and outdoor 2nd hand smoke doesn't seem worth worrying over.


+1 on this. I believe it was Nachman who recently informed me of the fact that some people are now raising the alarm about 3rd hand smoke...the residues left over after a person has stopped smoking! What's next...fourth hand smoke...smoke left over by dead people who smoked in the 1700's?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> I get to sit at my desk and puff away at my pipe all day, every day, writing pipe descriptions and talking to folks about pipe tobacco. That's right, I've got the best job in the world.


LOL at TED... You lucky bastard.

I imagine you can get some free samples on occasion as well Sir?

- Vin


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> What's next...fourth hand smoke...smoke left over by dead people who smoked in the 1700's?


The nicotine from their corpses is seeping through to the ground water and causing rectal cancer in ducks.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> The nicotine from their corpses is seeping through to the ground water and causing rectal cancer in ducks.


Oh that's so precious.:clap2:


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

Yup, I smoke at work. But generally it happens when I am in the field...me and my fellow PLs tend to enjoy a good smoke during the limited down time.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I work at home. The only time I can't smoke at my 
desk is when it's too hot to deploy my window fan.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Wish I could puff away at my desk.

I'd get nothing done.


----------



## japacheze (Feb 5, 2010)

Work at home, too. A pipe is in my mouth the entire time.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Our business has gone to a smoke free workplace. I don't join the cigarette smokers off property but there's a B&M only about 7 minutes away. Periodically I scarf my lunch down, bolt out of work and head there for 40-50 minutes of relaxation. 
I remember teachers smoking during recess and our coaches all chewed tobacco. Faculty lounge always had someone smoking. Those days are long gone it seems.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

My boss and I frequently hijack the smoker's deck behind our building for a cigar lunch. We are often joined by a number of co-workers too; the trend is on Friday but he and I will go out there pretty much any day where the weather permits...and even a few where it doesn't... I keep a pipe in a drawer for a shorter smoke on the days I don't have much time or when I just feel like I'd rather have a pipe. One of my co-workers that often joins us on Fridays has a pipe he sometimes breaks out as well.


----------



## 2-fingers (May 22, 2008)

Every day... as long as the weather is good (no rain). I really enjoy a good cigar after lunch.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Absolutely! My co worker and I fire up at least once or twice a week!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Started at the new site on Monday. Well, it's a totally no-tobacco of any kind sorta place. The policy is "no place on the property" and they own both sides of the street. I remedied this by standing in the middle of the street and smoking my pipe on my meal break. This was the norm for all smokers on the site. Hey, we can't have everything I suppose.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> I remedied this by standing in the middle of the street and smoking my pipe on my meal break. This was the norm for all smokers on the site. Hey, we can't have everything I suppose.


LOL, I bet that looked funny as hell.


----------

